# one for my box



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

first I would like to say thanks for the info you guys had given me.After what seemed to be like 8our9 tries i finally got it dives 3 to 4 feet and has a great action.Even at a fast retrieve.the lip I made my self out of polyacrylic which seemed to be the hardest part getting that lip rite lol.the body was made from a piece of cedar.That I had bout for some poppers I had made.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

mark.....nice lookin' bait!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Smallie slammer! Great looking bait, cool finish and pattern. The contrast looks like it will be very effective.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work, that looks likes a fish catcher to me!

jeremy


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Got two more done


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mark
they look good

snag


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks and how was your fishing up there this year happy snag.I will get a hold of you this spring if your still wanting to come down here for a trip.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys always amaze me. So much talent. You guys should be proud of your work and thanks for showing us.


----------

